# ***OFFICIAL*** Jake Ellenberger vs. Rory MacDonald Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Rooting for Ellenberger but I see Macdonald taking this one. I think MacDonald is better conditioned and is slightly better overall, I expect MacDonald to eventually take over the fight if he doesn't from the beginning. I think Ellenberger's only solid chance is to win by KO and I hope he does.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So, who will have the strength advantage in this fight? Ellenberger is a juggernaut obviously, but Rory seems to be getting stronger every fight. I expect Ellenberger to have the strength advantage up until the later rounds. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Rory by SD.

I think Jake hurts him early, but then he whethers the storm and dominates the fight late to get the decision. However, aI think Cecil Peoples will score the fight 30 - 27 Jake, so it will come down to a split.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a better fight than a Condit rematch but Rory should still win.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

most relevant fight on the card imo

will be good to see which one of these guys is the real deal

i hope they go for it

i cant pick it either, so much to be learned from this fight. i just want the more aggressive guy to win


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I thin Ellenberger will take this. I can see him coming in looking like a monster, with improved cardio, and hopefully some improved top control. Though clearly not counting out Rory, this is a pretty even fight if you ask me, I see Ellenberger holding the title within a year


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Rory mops the floor with Jake. Ellenberger needs to land something flush early to have a shot in my opinion. Otherwise I see him getting beat in every area.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I like Rory, dislike Ellenberger. Hope it goes the way it has to.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Rory by SD.
> 
> I think Jake hurts him early, but then he whethers the storm and dominates the fight late to get the decision. However, aI think Cecil Peoples will score the fight 30 - 27 Jake, so it will come down to a split.


This.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I loathe Rory. Like, almost as bad as I loathe the Diaz brothers and Bisping, but I think he gets the win here.

Ellenberger clips him in round one, Rory takes the last two dominantly.

Rory 29-28 maybe with a 29-27 thrown in there.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

End of the day, I'm not interested in seeing anybody with questionable cardio ( eg Ellenburger ) go against GSP. If you cant go 5 hard rounds, then you don't deserve the chance. 

Even if he was to somehow beat Rory and GSP, the last thing I ever want to see is a champ looking like shit in rounds 4 and 5 of a title defence.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

What I want to know is if Rory doesn't want to fight GSP then why is he even in the welterweight division?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

K-R Blitz said:


> What I want to know is if Rory doesn't want to fight GSP then why is he even in the welterweight division?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think he's trying to pad and improve his record and his skills before GSP retires, which in my opinion could be after the Hendricks fight, or one fight after. I think he wants to break Silva's record for most title defenses and then call it a career.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Going with Ellenberger he is a really cool dude too, last year on twitter I said it was my birthday and he wished me a Happy Birthday where no one else did lol.

EDIT: Ari your avatar is awesome lol.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely going to be an explosive fight.

Rory on paper is a more well rounded fighter, BUT I just don't see him winning a SD/UD. I think Ellenberger comes in and hurts him early and will finish with a TKO.

Jake has mack truck power for a ww and if his cardio is in line, he can pose a threat to any top 5 guy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Juggernaut by KO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rory will decision Ellenberger, I say he'll decision him because Rory is too chickenshit to put the foot on the gas in big fights.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jake will knock him out.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't believe Ellenberger is leading this poll. Rory is almost a 2.5 to 1 favorite. Rory is technically better everywhere with more cardio. 

I hope I am wrong, but Berger isn't in Rory's league. And relying on power vs. a technical guy like Rory with a great camp of people to gameplan the power; isn't the best of situations. 

And I am not Rory fan at all.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> End of the day, I'm not interested in seeing anybody with questionable cardio ( eg Ellenburger ) go against GSP. If you cant go 5 hard rounds, then you don't deserve the chance.
> 
> Even if he was to somehow beat Rory and GSP, the last thing I ever want to see is a champ looking like shit in rounds 4 and 5 of a title defence.


Yeah he is the Hendo of WW. I am a fan of both but you need to at least be able to go a normal pace for 4 rounds; almost everyone is slowed down considerably by the fifth. I don't want to see a champion lose the belt because he gasses in the second round. The thing is though he has a decent chance of just braining both guys in the first.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> Yeah he is the Hendo of WW. I am a fan of both but you need to at least be able to go a normal pace for 4 rounds; almost everyone is slowed down considerably by the fifth. I don't want to see a champion lose the belt because he gasses in the second round. The thing is though he has a decent chance of just braining both guys in the first.


Of course. Even captian cardio - Cain Velasquez - looked a bit wiped out in the 4th and 5th against JDS. But he was still effective and capable and certainly no worse off the JDS. Ellenburger looked dog shit bad in the 3rd against Sanchez. Bad enough to give me utmost confidence that he can *never* win a 5 round decision.

The champs should always be cardio machines. Currently, they all are. Aldo can fade but hes usually done so much damage by then that it doesnt matter, as his opponent is broken.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mighty Mouse, Bendo and of course Cruz don't gas in the later rounds. Not everyone gasses, which makes Cruz even more impressive considering he cuts a lot and moves the most.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

LL said:


> Mighty Mouse, Bendo and of course Cruz don't gas in the later rounds. Not everyone gasses, which makes Cruz even more impressive considering he cuts a lot and moves the most.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He also doesn't take much damage though and is usually in control. He is impressive but Frankie not gassing in the second Maynard fight in the fifth is the most ridiculous example of great cardio I have ever seen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LL said:


> Mighty Mouse, Bendo and of course Cruz don't gas in the later rounds. Not everyone gasses, which makes Cruz even more impressive considering he cuts a lot and moves the most.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lateral movement back and forth with little action should not gas out anyone who wants to call themselves a pro fighter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> He also doesn't take much damage though and is usually in control. He is impressive but Frankie not gassing in the second Maynard fight in the fifth is the most ridiculous example of great cardio I have ever seen.


that's a great point.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This fight should be great, I'm leaning towards Rory though because I think he has a more well rounded game. Rory by stoppage in the 3rd or by lopsided decision.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> He also doesn't take much damage though and is usually in control. He is impressive but Frankie not gassing in the second Maynard fight in the fifth is the most ridiculous example of great cardio I have ever seen.


I have to agree with you there.

Also, I think Ellenberger will derail the MacDonald vs GSP talk for a little bit.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

After thinking about this fight again for a little while, I feel like Rory is going to turn this into a grappling match from the get go and gas Jake out. Rory is a tristar guy, he will probably go the GSP way and minimize the risk. Rory by UD.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> After thinking about this fight again for a little while, I feel like Rory is going to turn this into a grappling match from the get go and gas Jake out. Rory is a tristar guy, he will probably go the GSP way and minimize the risk. Rory by UD.



Human blanket 2.0.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GSP has hardly used wrestling in his last 4 fights... but somehow he is still a "human blanket". (I may remember the Diaz fight wrong...)


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I dunno, I think Ellenberger should be able to shrug Rory off up until he gasses and Rory takes over (if this fight makes it passed the first round). Jake's strength and take down defense isn't bad at all when he's fresh. I could be wrong, but I can't imagine Rory out grappling Jake from the start. If you mean he's going to pressure him against the cage and what not, maybe, but they are both really strong guys so it will be interesting to see how that unfolds early on.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I thin Ellenberger will take this. I can see him coming in looking like a monster, with improved cardio, *and hopefully some improved top control*. Though clearly not counting out Rory, this is a pretty even fight if you ask me, I see Ellenberger holding the title within a year


It's actually not not too bad. with Fitch gone, the only real guy with a dominant top game is GSP. Hendricks doesn't quite have it or Rory.

Edit: maybe DHK.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pulling for Ellenberger.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

The real main event.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

EDIT: Wrong thread, ha


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope Rory gets that psycho killer look off his face and learns a little humility, every fighter needs a humbling before he can be a great champion, it could definitely be this fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ellenberger will gas and Rory will finish him. That's what I'm betting on anyway.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

A lot of the pro's picked Ellenberger, but I don't think he'll beat Rory. I believe Rory is too technical and quick and will either get a late ground and pound TKO, or will win a clear cut decision. 

So if I had to bet, i'd put my money on MacDonald. 

But if it ends in the first round, it'll be by an Ellenberger KO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jake took Machida's entrance music for inspiration.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> It's actually not not too bad. with Fitch gone, the only real guy with a dominant top game is GSP. Hendricks doesn't quite have it or Rory.
> 
> Edit: maybe DHK.


I agree its not bad, but it could use work he give up silly positions sometimes. 

GSP is the best clearly, I'd rank DHK next, he sticks to everyone and has amazing top control


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diabetes setting in...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully the fight will start on the 2nd. Machida's song curse...


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ellenberger seems to be conserving energy by not doing anything offensively.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Extremely disappointing thus far.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellenberger looks like shit.

He's doing nothing but throwing wild left hooks that are coming up short.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ellenberger is spending most of this fight backing up... to the taller lighter hitting guy. What is he up to? Kid needs to just bite down on his mouthpiece and march forward... no back steps.

Or he can just let Rory tap his way to a shitty decision win.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Carmouche vs Jessica was way better...


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Give the title shot to Robbie Lawler screw these guys :laugh:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rory showing no holes at all for Jake to capitalize on. I'm loving his composure. Clinic.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hate saying this but the fight isn't playing out the way I had hoped. It's pretty boring thus far.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

We get it Joe, Rory's jab is effective.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well this sucks. Rory is clearly winning but it certainly isn't impressive at all.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Rory showing no holes at all for Jake to capitalize on. I'm loving his composure. Clinic.


Hardly... Head right up, wide open defense. His feet are keeping him out of trouble, someone with a slight bit of skill or a dedication for moving forward would give Rory a good fight standing. Feinting or headmovement would leave Rory a sitting target for a big right hand.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Just think, the Flyweight title fight is next. :sarcastic11:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Too little too late...


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I can pretty confidently say I'll never be a Rory fan, or even want to root for him for any purpose.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"Thanks for running down the clock in my guard buddy" - Rory


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ellenberger how you have disappointed me tonight -_-


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Rory is just another GSP. A business man who's happy to jab his way to victory.

What a boring guy.

Ellenberger was poor. No decent combos. Only Weidman's 4th punch connected with Silva...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Big right and then he sits in his guard doing nothing. What an awful fight.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Coasters suck


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I feel robbed


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ELLENBERGER SSSSSUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKKSSSSS

seriously I love Rory and if Ellenberger wanted to win he could have gone for those shots to end the round. But look at him..he gets a takedown and does NOTHING.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jaycalgary said:


> Coasters suck



Jake was coasting in the last 50 seconds :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Superior footwork and a stiff jab. Where's all that power now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What a shit fight. Did Rory ever even attempt a hook or straight? All I saw were jabs and a few kicks. Ellenberger is at fault too for not fighting like his usual self. Too concerned about gassing out.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ellenberger just crash landed in my book. Such a big mouth coming to this fight and found nothing and has the guts to raise his own hand by the end. Moron...

Rory out jabbed like his master. Zzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I scored it for Jake. Nothing really happened in the fight; he had the most damaging strikes in the first and got the takedown in the third. That jab really wasn't landing in the first. Neither guy did anything to really deserve a win though; a lot of standing around not taking risks.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Carlos!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I loved every second of that. Technicality > brawling


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Seriously. I hate talkers who are afraid to engage.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm just glad it was FOX so we didn't have to hear a creepy interview with Rory the Skin Wearer.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> What a shit fight. Did Rory ever even attempt a hook or straight? All I saw were jabs and a few kicks. Ellenberger is at fault too for not fighting like his usual self. Too concerned about gassing out.


If you are winning with just a jab... then just jab...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

******* terrible. bigger disappointment then Diaz vs Condit.

Even as a Ellenberger fan it would have been better if Rory opened up and finished the fight.

Faux-boxing is just god awful to watch, Stipe showed how you're supposed to use boxing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rory just had the better pitter patter tonight. Both guys were horribly disappointing.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ellenberger should have talked more shit apparently :laugh:. That would have at least been entertaining. Wonder what he'll have to say about Rory after he was beaten by nothing other than his jab.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellenberger looked awful. 
He needs to work on his mental game badly or drop down to 155. 
Rory really didn't look all that impressive. He fought someone who was scared to engage at all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That fight made me ashamed to be a fan of this sport.

My God Jake Ellenberger has absolutely no fighting talent whatsoever.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> If you are winning with just a jab... then just jab...


**** off with that. This is the entertainment business. No one wants to pay to see that shit aside from hardcore fans pretending to like it. I'm not saying he should swing for the fences Leben style, but if every fighter just jabbed for 15 minutes then this would be an awful sport to watch.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The "move of the fight" - A jab. You know you watched a gem of a fight when that is the case.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> **** off with that. This is the entertainment business. No one wants to pay to see that shit aside from fans pretending to like it.


I hated it honestly, would i do different? Hopefully not. At this point in his career staying in the win column is more important as putting on a show


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

After all the shit talking. Ellenberger really disappointed. He has huge power but he has really poor boxing. 

MacDonald did what he had to do but it was a really poor fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I scored it for Jake. Nothing really happened in the fight; he had the most damaging strikes in the first and got the takedown in the third. That jab really wasn't landing in the first. Neither guy did anything to really deserve a win though; a lot of standing around not taking risks.


Probably your worst post ever. I'm guessing its out of boredom.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Rory just had the better pitter patter tonight. Both guys were horribly disappointing.


Rory didn't fight Jakes game, he didn't go for a finish Ellenberger was the one standing still waiting for the counterstrike.

It reminded me of the GDR/Kedzie fight, Kedzie had nothing for GDR striking/grappling/BJJ Kedzie had nothing to beat GDR but Kedzie fought and Ellenberger waited.

Ellenberger has no heart, no cardio and no chance at ever being a real top five UFC WW and fighting for a title.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> After all the shit talking. Ellenberger really disappointed. He has huge power but he has really poor boxing.
> 
> MacDonald did what he had to do but it was a really poor fight.


He also lack heart, watching the fight slip away and not going full Wanderlei Silva in there to try and turn it around was sickening to watch.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That fight made me ashamed to be a fan of this sport.
> 
> My God Jake Ellenberger has absolutely no fighting talent whatsoever.


Nothing could make me be ashamed to be a fan of this sport. 

Any how... It wasn't exciting, but Rory won another one over a top contender. That's got to eat you alive...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think both guys were crap tonight. 

Ellenberger lost the fight 29-28.. He landed like 15 punches lmfao


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't have the slightest problem with Rory. He was literally fighting in the host basic way possible and winning easily. It's just shockingly pitiful how bad Ellenberger is.


"Oh my god his left hand is hitting me in the face! Why is he doing that you are only supposed to paw and poke people with that hand!"


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Boring fight, don't really have much more than that to say about it. I've heard people say Rory is the next GSP, and now I know why.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Relax ROFL I'm sure Rory will test positive. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Unsightly performance by Ellenberger.

:laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Rory didn't fight Jakes game, he didn't go for a finish Ellenberger was the one standing still waiting for the counterstrike.
> 
> It reminded me of the GDR/Kedzie fight, Kedzie had nothing for GDR striking/grappling/BJJ Kedzie had nothing to beat GDR but Kedzie fought and Ellenberger waited.
> 
> Ellenberger has no heart, no cardio and no chance at ever being a real top five UFC WW and fighting for a title.


Rory literally did nothing. I'm all for technical bouts, but all Rory did is prove that he isn't the big bad wolf people think he is. He walked around throwing jabs and that was it. He never went for a finish. Never tried to hurt jake. Just pitter patter his way to a decision.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> He also lack heart, watching the fight slip away and not going full Wanderlei Silva in there to try and turn it around was sickening to watch.


Going for the takedown was an awful strategy.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm literally blown away by how god awful Ellenberger looked, especially after talking all that garbage over the twitter machine. Seriously that was horrifying to watch.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

"Is this a sport, or sports entertainment?"

Some people don't understand that question.

Read thru this thread, and you will begin to understand.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> Going for the takedown was an awful strategy.


Yea, it would of been ok as a gameplan going in. Doing it with 50 seconds left and doing nothing was awful.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't have the slightest problem with Rory.


This is comedy in itself...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Rory's strategy didn't really surprise me. I'm more disappointed with Ellenburger. After all he said about Rory, I thought he would atleast try to take the fight to Rory earlier when things weren't going his way.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I hated it honestly, would i do different? Hopefully not. At this point in his career staying in the win column is more important as putting on a show


In the short run, yea. Simply winning is good enough. In the long run, not so much. I guarantee you he lost a good portion of his bandwagon tonight. All that momentum he had from the Penn fight is gone and if Hendricks beats GSP, he's not getting the shot anymore. He'll have to put on a ridiculous Maynard/Fitch kind of streak before he gets a shot if he keeps fighting like that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Rory literally did nothing. I'm all for technical bouts, but all Rory did is prove that he isn't the big bad wolf people think he is. He walked around throwing jabs and that was it. He never went for a finish. Never tried to hurt jake. Just pitter patter his way to a decision.


No Jake did nothing Jake spent the whole fight waiting for a shot or a chance to counter punch. Jake could have shot the TD for the last 30 seconds and tried to get a dec win but he didn't he stood there looking the fool. Rory was able to out box the smaller slower Jake who didn't belong in the octagon with Rory in the first place.

If I'm Nick Diaz I'm blowing up Dana's phone to get the next crack at Ellenberger because Ellenberger showed once again he's a one trick pony that doesn't belong at the top the division.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Rory literally did nothing. I'm all for technical bouts, but all Rory did is prove that he isn't the big bad wolf people think he is. He walked around throwing jabs and that was it. He never went for a finish. Never tried to hurt jake. Just pitter patter his way to a decision.


GSP does this every fight and makes 8 million.

The thing is Ellenberger amazingly enough is still a hack on the mat and Rory was about to sweep him and take his back before the fight ended.

Rory had nothing to worry about at all. Jake has no weapons other than power with his short arms.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This is comedy in itself...


hahahaha! Makes me think of an old thread! :thumb01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love that everyone is forgetting that jab that kept snapping Ellenberger's head back, that makes it slightly harder to come forward and throw bombs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> "Is this a sport, or sports entertainment?"
> 
> Some people don't understand that question.
> 
> Read thru this thread, and you will begin to understand.


You must be smart, the system won't let me up your rep until I spread it around some more.

Rory made Jake look like an amateur. 

When you face a fighter whose weapons are decent wrestling and a one punch knock out, then the obvious answer is to jab your way to a victory (assuming you are talented as Rory.) 

The answer to that is to be more well rounded .. which means the sport will evolve, rather than stagnate ... maybe what is needed is another organization where they outlaw the jab, wrestling, grappling, and walking backwards for the 'fans' who refuse to allow the sport to evolve. 

For those who don't like reality, then I suggest they don't bother watching the GSP/Hendricks fight because you just saw the blueprint.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Manny Rodriguez @manny_mma
> “@TommyToeHold: Ben Askren is bored. #UFConFOX8”@danawhite @Benaskren





> Ben Askren @Benaskren
> 
> “@manny_mma: “@TommyToeHold: Ben Askren is bored. #UFConFOX8”@danawhite @Benaskren” it's true it's true
> 9:20 PM - 27 Jul 2013


:laugh:

Ben Askren would murder Ellenberger just out of principle.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ben Askren would murder Ellenberger just out of principle.


More take him down and wait until he starved to death.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

John8204 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Ben Askren would murder Ellenberger just out of principle.


Pfft Askren would beat Rory


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Pfft Askren would beat Rory


Nah Rory might have to actually try against Askren.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NoYards said:


> You must be smart, the system won't let me up your rep until I spread it around some more.
> 
> Rory made Jake look like an amateur.
> 
> ...


Hendricks can actually punch coming forward and his submission grappling is significantally less shitty which actually allows him to use his wrestling.

Also Asken doesn't have a lot of power, but he definitely did a lot of damage to Amoussou.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Hendricks can actually punch coming forward and his submission grappling is significantally less shitty which actually allows him to use his wrestling


Let's wait until GSP is putting a jab in his face to say that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> GSP does this every fight and makes 8 million.
> 
> The thing is Ellenberger amazingly enough is still a hack on the mat and Rory was about to sweep him and take his back before the fight ended.
> 
> Rory had nothing to worry about at all. Jake has no weapons other than power with his short arms.


If you think that GSP fights like Rory did tonight, you must have literally never seen a single GSP fight. Last time GSP jabbed his way to victory, he broke someone's orbital, Rory's jab was nowhere near as effective.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> "Georges St-Pierre and Rory are two completely different fighters and two completely different styles," Ellenberger said. "You look at GSP, he's extremely skilled, he's been on top for many years and he's obviously proven time and time again that he's the champ. For people to say that Rory's this or Rory's that, Rory's the next GSP, Rory is GSP 2.0, give me a break. On what planet?





> Ellenberger believes that to this point in his UFC career, MacDonald has skated by on a healthy dose of fear and respect from his past opponents. Add to that a couple of lightweights posing as welterweights, and Ellenberger is certain that MacDonald's status is more than just a little more bloated than what he's actually earned to this point.





> "They give this kid too much respect," Ellenberger commented. "We've had a lot of common opponents. He's fought good friends of mine. Mike Guymon, Mike Pyle. He beat a couple of 55'ers. I mean, come on. B.J. Penn walks around at 167 pounds. His days of calling out who he's fighting is over. You think you're a top echelon fighter, well guess what? You're not going to call who you fight. You're not going to call the shots. You fight who they tell you to fight and prove that you're the best in the world."





> "There's nothing he's going to do that I haven't seen. I'm doing so many things in training that I absolutely hate, but I'm going to do whatever it takes to win. It's that psychological edge. I acknowledge what this kid does well. He's got a lot of potential. He has some good kicks, he's got a good jab, he's got a good body shot, but that's not going to change the way I fight him," Ellenberger said. "He's got a hell of a lot more to worry about than I do."


I'm sorry but Rory just pulled Jake's bitch card. 

Rory isn't GSP...he just GSP'd Jake for 15 minutes.

Jake thinks other guys were scared of Rory...nobody stood still and looked more scared in a Macdonald fight like Ellenberger.

The UFC and other guys call him out...the fights become stinkers that's on the UFC and the guys calling Rory out.

Apparently in training they forgot to train Jake to move forward, go for takedowns, score in any way shape or form or prepare for getting punched in the face for 13 straight minutes.

If ever their was a guy who earned a 4 fight losing streak...it's Ellenberger. I hope the 170 wolves at the top of the division eat him alive.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a joke of a post.

You act like him breaking Koscheck's orbital was the result of some godly jabbing power. Those sorts of things are completely fluky and likely wouldnt happen again if they replayed the same scenario 10 times. Same thing with detached retinas and broken noses as well as cuts. Anytime a human being strikes another in the face these things have a chance to happen...it's not indicative of someone's talent level.

Secondly he pulled similar ineffective tactics against Shields who is probably the worst striker in the division and mustered only a single knockdown.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't mind this fight at all. Would I watch it again? Probably not, but I wasn't bored while watching it live. I can respect out pointing the opponent to victory; in fact, I'd probably prefer watching that over some brawler who throws a bunch of looping punches with all of his force behind every one of them.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> In the short run, yea. Simply winning is good enough. In the long run, not so much. I guarantee you he lost a good portion of his bandwagon tonight. All that momentum he had from the Penn fight is gone and if Hendricks beats GSP, he's not getting the shot anymore. He'll have to put on a ridiculous Maynard/Fitch kind of streak before he gets a shot if he keeps fighting like that.


Rory only has fans because he is good, no other reason to like him. Im sure his fans were happy with that :laugh:


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Apart from the beautiful jabs Rory threw he didnt really use them as a setup to throw a strike or combination. He showed his jab is better then GSP's. 

Other then that, what a boring fight!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I like Rory because he's good, he has years to develop and he makes Jackasses look like Jackasses. "Fans" are angry when he's unprofessional and pwnes BJ but then he becomes an emotional robot and crushes Jake Quitenberger it's his fault to. He runs through Mike Pyle and then he never beat anyone good.... Rory's learned his lesson from the fans, and now he's fighting you the people.

Rory's the dark comic of the UFC, pissing fighters and "fans" off who never respected him to begin with.

Also this idea that he has to go on a long win streak before he fights for the title...gee ya think. He's 24 years old and his mentor's the champion he can go on a 10 fight streak he'll still be 27/28 years old and entering his prime and he doesn't have to fight his mentor, leave his camp or really take on anyone that tough because he's prepared himself over the last four years.

Rory Macdonald is the taker of souls and exposure of frauds. He's going to dehype any and every one of Dana's a-hole boxing puppets that he protects and pushes to the top and then he's going to take that belt. 

I am a Rory Macdonald FAN I am unashamed.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to announce it now.

WW - Rory vs Erick Silva will be battling each in a classic match up hopefully multiple times throughout their career for the belt down the line.

Erick had a great battle vs Fitch much like Rory vs Condit.

As long as GSP retires that'll be the match of the future. 

One is mentored by GSP and the other by the GOAT.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> I loved every second of that. Technicality > brawling


Technicality is just a fancy word for boring and anti-finishing striking, the fight stunk and we didn't find out anything we didn't know already in the fight. Like how rory doesn't have amazing TDD and a bottom game which we already knew


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

We learned Ellenberger gasses standing still, maybe next time he can fight in a comfy chair.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Its hard to call yourself a professional fighter when both you and your corner have no answer to a guy who jabs and cuts angles for 15 minutes.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Don$ukh said:


> Apart from the beautiful jabs Rory threw he didnt really use them as a setup to throw a strike or combination. H*e showed his jab is better then GSP's.
> *
> Other then that, what a boring fight!


Not true at all. GSP's is way better.



Trix said:


> Its hard to call yourself a professional fighter when both you and your corner have no answer to a guy who jabs and cuts angles for 15 minutes.


Sadly that's the vast majority of MMA fighters and Rory didn't even cut angles, he just backed straight up and raised his hands to deflect Jake's punches. it's really hard to watch, especially when you are a fan of one of the fighters.




Woodenhead said:


> I loved every second of that. Technicality > brawling


It wasn't even technical though. he wouldn't throw anything after the jab nor would he make Jake pay for getting wild.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Trix said:


> Its hard to call yourself a professional fighter when both you and your corner have no answer to a guy who jabs and cuts angles for 15 minutes.


Pretty much. Everyone can trash Rory's performance as much as they want. Ellenberger never forced him to move to the next step. If you had an entire gameplan like when he starts slipping go to the body or whatever, what exactly are you supposed to do when the guy never starts defending or slipping.

I'm sure they planned something for when Jake started defending the jab but he just stood there and ate it. Why bother trying something else and getting caught if that's the case?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm literally blown away by how god awful Ellenberger looked, especially after talking all that garbage over the twitter machine. Seriously that was horrifying to watch.


I told everyone here that Ellenberger is overrated. Rory didn't wow anyone, but it is easy to see Jake has very very average at best striking. He has power...cuz he throws hard...but vs. a technical fighter he has nothing. Jake KOs people so people tend to think he is better than he really is. His wrestling is very overrated as well. He isn't an elite wrester...he has wrestling like a Diego Sanchez has wrestling. Yea it is his background, but he isn't taking much of anyone with solid TDD down. 

Elleberger is basically Ryan Bader. Maybe with less cardio and less wrestling.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

holy shit, this fight was boring.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I told everyone here that Ellenberger is overrated. Rory didn't wow anyone, but it is easy to see Jake has very very average at best striking. He has power...cuz he throws hard...but vs. a technical fighter he has nothing. Jake KOs people so people tend to think he is better than he really is. His wrestling is very overrated as well. He isn't an elite wrester...he has wrestling like a Diego Sanchez has wrestling. Yea it is his background, but he isn't taking much of anyone with solid TDD down.
> 
> Elleberger is basically Ryan Bader. Maybe with less cardio and less wrestling.


And he took down rory when he was gassed which dispells the myth that rory s a wrestling phenom like GSP


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And he took down rory when he was gassed which dispells the myth that rory s a wrestling phenom like GSP


Rory is defiantly no wrestling prodigy. Not sure why people think he is. He has solid wrestling. Perhaps he will refine it with time like GSP.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Rory is defiantly no wrestling prodigy. Not sure why people think he is. He has solid wrestling. Perhaps he will refine it with time like GSP.


People just assume every time he fights he's gonna take you down and jon jones you and you can't take him down either. Pyle took him down, he was taken down by a gassed berger, I can't remember how condit got him to the ground and he couldn't take down a gassed penn for most of the fight. 

I think Hendricks and GSP and Maia and a few others would have there way with him. Also ellenberger needs to adjust his fight iq by a lot and get a real fitness coach because he lacks in both areas a lot.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread is really funny. MMA fans are so fickle. Just 2 years ago everyone complained that all Rory did was take fighters down and beat them up.

Now he fights a really good wrestler with KO power and totally out classed him on the feet and stuffed every take-down but the last one when he got clipped with the overhand right in the third.

Rory just made Jake look like he belonged in Bellator and people are actually complaining:dunno:.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

hellholming said:


> holy shit, this fight was boring.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Not to put on the tinfoil hat, but when the UFC says you get a title shot if you win impressively and if you can't beat the champ and you don't want to lose all that comes with facing him are you really shocked Rory sandbagged it last night? 

I guess you would fight for the fans :confused02: but then again the fans turned on you long ago for destroying BJ Penn, maybe being on steroids and being an awkward little ****.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Borefest.

rory is gsp 2.0 the only difference instead of doing the human blanket he does the power puff jab.

and ellenberger was an embarrassment especially after all that smack talk.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno... I quite enjoyed watching Ellenburger look so ineffective. Especially in the context of the trash talk. I do enjoy a good embarrassment.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I dunno... I quite enjoyed watching Ellenburger look so ineffective. Especially in the context of the trash talk. I do enjoy a good embarrassment.


Yeah I want to see him drop to 1-4 give him Diaz next and after Diaz takes his lunch money and makes him cry let Jon Hathaway, DYK, or Mike Pierce just run over him. I've always found Ellenberger to be a putz but he's now my number one hated fighter in the UFC today.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I didnt think the fight was amazing but i certainly wasnt bored.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was a pretty bad fight. I'd give Rory Robbie Lawler, screw it. That would be a fun fight. I think Lawler has much better TDD at 170. 

I'd give Ellenberger the loser of Kim/Erick Silva. Or Koscheck


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> Not true at all. GSP's is way better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I'm not sure how that falls under "technical" whatsoever. It was completely basic striking you learn after a few months of boxing practice.


Technical stuff would be like Floyd's head positioning after right hand leads or counter lefts....or how good boxers make sure their feet are lined up properly with their opponents body.....mostly subtle stuff that layman doesn't get.



UFC_OWNS said:


> People just assume every time he fights he's gonna take you down and jon jones you and you can't take him down either. Pyle took him down, he was taken down by a gassed berger, I can't remember how condit got him to the ground and he couldn't take down a gassed penn for most of the fight.
> 
> I think Hendricks and GSP and Maia and a few others would have there way with him. Also ellenberger needs to adjust his fight iq by a lot and get a real fitness coach because he lacks in both areas a lot.


Condit took him down with a kimura.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Technical compared to Jake. sheesh.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The fight was OK...nothing more. 
Rory looked sharp, he didn't inflict much damage but he also didn't take any and stuffed all takedowns except one. 

Did Rory and GSP agree not to fight each other if it came down to it?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Did Rory and GSP agree not to fight each other if it came down to it?


Sort of. Rory has been making some very open ended statements followed by a single closed one when surrounded by his coaching staff. I think if Rory was offered a title shot he would take it. Not because I think negatively of Rory, just that as a fighter that belt has got to be everything. To turn it down and possibly never get another shot at it for whatever reason fear would have to be massive.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Sort of. Rory has been making some very open ended statements followed by a single closed one when surrounded by his coaching staff. I think if Rory was offered a title shot he would take it. Not because I think negatively of Rory, just that as a fighter that belt has got to be everything. To turn it down and possibly never get another shot at it for whatever reason fear would have to be massive.


Right, that's what I thought too. 
Rory seems like the type of guy who would not let anything stand in his way. I'm just wondering, if this were to happen, would we see a similar situation like we did with Rashad/Bones? Faras would only be able to train one guy. Either Rory or GSP would have to separate themselves from Tri Star.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Right, that's what I thought too.
> Rory seems like the type of guy who would not let anything stand in his way. I'm just wondering, if this were to happen, would we see a similar situation like we did with Rashad/Bones? Faras would only be able to train one guy. Either Rory or GSP would have to separate themselves from Tri Star.


I think Tri Star would tell Rory to go train somewhere else for this fight and to come back afterwards. Faras's loyalty to GSP appears to be unbreakable. Not saying he hasn't shown the same love to Rory, but I imagine he views GSP as his shining star and he will not forsake him for another.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I think Tri Star would tell Rory to go train somewhere else for this fight and to come back afterwards. Faras's loyalty to GSP appears to be unbreakable. Not saying he hasn't shown the same love to Rory, but I imagine he views GSP as his shining star and he will not forsake him for another.


Firas and GSP are close friends, Firas ks who got Georges into MMA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/o_Ycw0d_Uow?t=46s


----------

